# R32 MKIV Body Wrapped!!



## themainlegend (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey guys,

Right well we finally had some good weather so i decided to use my latest purchases - Wolfs Seal & Shine and Wolfs Body Wrap.

- Firstly, the car was snow foamed and left to dwell for 5-10 minutes then rinsed.
- I then washed the car with Chemical Guys Citrus Wash and rinsed.
- The whole car was then snow foamed with a 1:1 mix of G101 and warm water to strip current waxes and polishes.
- Tardis was then applied to the whole car and rinsed.
- Wolfs De-Ironising Gel was then applied to the whole car and rinsed.
- The car was clayed using a fine clay and Meguiars Last Touch as lube.
- The car was then rinsed and dried off.
- Wolfs Seal & Shine was applied via blue 3M pad using my rotary and buffed off.
- The Wolfs Body Wrap was then applied a panel at a time with make up remover cotton pads.
- Wheels were also Body Wrapped, windows sealed with Carlack Sealant Kit, trims and tyres gelled.

Here are the pics from the whole day.


























































































Also some beading piccys for you.


















































Highly recommend Body Wrap. Awesome to use and the gloss is amazing! Comments welcome!!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Stunning motor and great finish love the colour great work


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Pretty damn awesome that!


----------



## Glenn_23 (May 30, 2010)

That looks Superb!


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Another very nice R32


----------



## DlightSwitch (May 4, 2011)

Absolutely stunning! I love that blue!


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh I want this car soooo much!!! Looks great! 



Chris (needs a r32 in his life)


----------



## daz74 (Oct 22, 2008)

Stunning!

Looks like the paint has just been sprayed and is still wet!!


----------



## J4Y (Mar 24, 2012)

Laaaaaaavly!!


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

very nice looking motor matey, the color is stunning, looking so glossy too, awesome!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

That is filth. Some gorgeous looking paint work, great job.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice..


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

That looks very nice and glossy!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks good buddy :thumb:


----------



## themainlegend (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the nice comments guys!! Makes all the hard work worthwhile!!


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Looks good mate. :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Your golf mk4 really stands out, with the paint and the wheel combination, one of the best exampes of a mk4 golf I have seen, I would be very proud with the finish you have achieved, best colour for a golf by miles, very welldone, great pictures :thumb:

One thing, is the alloys 18 inch, as the fronts and rears look quite wide, have you got spacers on the car, plus I would be keen to know the tyre brand as well, sorry for this, as the tyre dressing looks very smart.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome, I'd love a Tornado-Red .:R not sure if they do the MK4 in that colour though...

Great work mate :thumb:


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks awesome 


Brian


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

WOW,amazing result,great color!.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2012)

that looks:argie:


----------



## Dblebill (Apr 21, 2011)

Fantastic looking car, bet you get a ton of looks driving around in such a beautiful motor :thumb:


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Gotta love a clean R32!! That paint work looks stunning and those wheels really suit it!! Top work fella! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## themainlegend (Aug 10, 2010)

Dblebill said:


> Fantastic looking car, bet you get a ton of looks driving around in such a beautiful motor :thumb:


I always get people beeping me and giving me a thumbs up for my car which is nice  Makes the effort and time i spend on it all worthwhile!!



Kobeone said:


> Gotta love a clean R32!! That paint work looks stunning and those wheels really suit it!! Top work fella! :thumb::thumb:


Cheers buddy!! Took me ages to decide on a colour and decided on dark anthracite. They are slightly metallic and have a little flake in them but they have been done to a perfect finish!!


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

that colour is deeper than a porn stars ..... well its pretty deep!!!


----------



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

you wouldnt happen to be near wrexham would you? im sure ive seen your car in seagulls meadow car park


----------



## themainlegend (Aug 10, 2010)

markbob917 said:


> you wouldnt happen to be near wrexham would you? im sure ive seen your car in seagulls meadow car park


Yeah mate i do park there sometimes. Seagulls meadow?? It's eagles meadow mate lol. You seen my R there??


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Stunning! 

Try some AF tough Coat on top of the Body Wrap - I've read it should provide even more gloss!  (If that's possible!)

Alan W


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Love it. Stunning car and finish.


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

Looks great. Shame about the tacky German look plates. Some cars should be above such modifications. The R32 is one of those cars.


----------



## FINCarbin (Mar 6, 2010)

Beatifull :thumb:


----------



## slimjimvw (Apr 11, 2007)

Seen this on R32OC. Awesome job matey , looks darker than mine ?



AaronGTi said:


> Awesome, I'd love a Tornado-Red .:R not sure if they do the MK4 in that colour though...
> 
> Great work mate :thumb:


They did , like hens teeth though. They only made 22 for the uk market irc.


----------



## themainlegend (Aug 10, 2010)

Probably because i'm using the HDR option on my iPhone 4S. Sharpens up photos and i think it slightly darkens the photo. Very good camera on the iPhone 4S though!!


----------



## mcwharam (Apr 23, 2008)

great pics and a stunning car.


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Love these cars simply stunning. Great beading pics


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks great Lee
Wheels a new colour?


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

love the motor, great work.


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

very nice pal! Credit to you:thumb:


----------



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

themainlegend said:


> Yeah mate i do park there sometimes. Seagulls meadow?? It's eagles meadow mate lol. You seen my R there??


:lol: yeh i have always called it that. yeh saw it the other day im sure of it (poss last sat) when i was going to the cinema looked great under the lights there


----------



## themainlegend (Aug 10, 2010)

Envy Valeting said:


> Looks great Lee
> Wheels a new colour?


Hi Tim, yea new colour wheels. Had them done around december. Dark anthracite with like a metallic look to them. Bloody lovely up close and been sandblasted, stripped and powdercoated so the finish is brilliant. You ok buddy?



markbob917 said:


> :lol: yeh i have always called it that. yeh saw it the other day im sure of it (poss last sat) when i was going to the cinema looked great under the lights there


haha!! I'll start bloody calling it that now!! Yeah i was there last week i think!! I love those lights in the underground parking, make the car look sooooo shiny!!!


----------



## AlexJT (Apr 13, 2012)

This looks amazing!! Can't stop looking at these pics!


----------



## themainlegend (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments guys!!! Got another addition next week, just ordered a UNIbrace


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Im going to reapply body wrap to my Mk4 Anniversary after seeing this. Dont fancy a swap do you? lol


----------



## themainlegend (Aug 10, 2010)

MK1Campaign said:


> Im going to reapply body wrap to my Mk4 Anniversary after seeing this. Dont fancy a swap do you? lol


Haha!! I love the anniversaries!! Get a piccy up mate!! What colour??


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

my all time favorite car and colour!


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

themainlegend said:


> Haha!! I love the anniversaries!! Get a piccy up mate!! What colour??


Boring silver Im afraid. Just in the process of getting the wheels refurbished so I'll stick some up when it's all done and cleaned.


----------



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

themainlegend said:


> haha!! I'll start bloody calling it that now!! Yeah i was there last week i think!! I love those lights in the underground parking, make the car look sooooo shiny!!!


couple of mates in work and out of work and my missus all call it that now :lol: yeh know what you mean, even when mines dirty under those lights it looks silky wet so i can only guess yours looks even better. ill have to keep my eyes open for you :thumb:


----------



## themainlegend (Aug 10, 2010)

markbob917, whats your daily?? The anni?? I will look out for you and give you a cheeky light flash!!!


----------



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

No, I wish it was, had a mk4 20vt with anni parts but I've got a fabia vRS mk1 in diamond silver. Black band round the grille - not another one done like that round here


----------



## Pixie (Mar 27, 2012)

These are one of my favourite cars ever. Love the dark wheels, not usually my thing but they look awesome on that! Beautiful!


----------



## themainlegend (Aug 10, 2010)

Pixie said:


> These are one of my favourite cars ever. Love the dark wheels, not usually my thing but they look awesome on that! Beautiful!


Thanks Pixie!! I wasn't keen at first but as soon as i saw the actual colour i had to go for them!! They set the porsche brake off beautifully


----------



## Donny_gttdi (May 7, 2012)

wow beautiful motor stunning colour


----------



## Pixie (Mar 27, 2012)

themainlegend said:


> Thanks Pixie!! I wasn't keen at first but as soon as i saw the actual colour i had to go for them!! They set the porsche brake off beautifully


They look class mate! When I was looking for a car last year I wanted an R32 in that colour but couldn't find 1 & went for the mk5 gti instead but I still love the look of the mk4


----------



## themainlegend (Aug 10, 2010)

Pixie said:


> They look class mate! When I was looking for a car last year I wanted an R32 in that colour but couldn't find 1 & went for the mk5 gti instead but I still love the look of the mk4


I have always loved the shape of the MK4!! I had a MK4 Silver GTi 1.8 20vT before the R and the difference in this car to the MK4 GTi is a massive step forward!! I like the MK5 GTi's, my neighbour has a silver one but it annoys me that he is not bothered about keeping it clean!!


----------



## Little Man (Aug 5, 2007)

That's absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## themainlegend (Aug 10, 2010)

Little Man said:


> That's absolutely gorgeous.


Cheers buddy!!


----------



## Jordy Kuga (Apr 6, 2012)

:doublesho  me that is one lovely car! Well done!


----------



## themainlegend (Aug 10, 2010)

Jordy Kuga said:


> :doublesho  me that is one lovely car! Well done!


Thanks mate, i loved that comment by the way!! Makes the effort worthwhile!!!


----------



## Saint Steve (Jul 9, 2011)

Lovelly car. can't beat a shiny golf, although I'm abit biased !


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

car looks beautiful


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Perfect


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

stunning work


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

very nice looking! nice beading btw!


----------

